# Drop your cell phone plan



## crgf1k (Aug 8, 2015)

There's a free app called Text Now that allows you to call and text over Wifi. It gives you a new phone number with a local area code and has voicemail. The people you are contacting don't need to have the app. I removed my sim card from my android phone and tried it out and it works well. Since I'm usually at home, I'm considering cancelling my cell phone plan. If I'm out for the day and expecting a call, I could stop in to a Tim Hortons parking lot now and then and jump on their wifi to check and see if there are any voicemails or texts.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Seems a bit extreme. Why not have an inexpensive cell phone that you use when you're away from the house and get a SIM card from a company like Speakout and put $100 of time on it that doesn't expire for a year, and if you roll it over it never expires. Then you'll have phone and text and voicemail service outside the home. If you use it as seldom as you say, then that small amount of time should last a year.

ltr


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Fongo?
https://www.fongo.com/


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

The good part about the Text Now app is that they will give you a Canadian number at no cost and you can call/text to USA and Canada

Fongo is only free in Canada and like Text Now needs a wifi connection. 

I used to use 7-eleven Speakout. You can buy airtime in $25 tranches and they last for a year. Local calls are 30c but many calls are long distance. For example, if I drive to Toronto and call my daughter just before I reach her home, it is a long distance call because my phone number is a 613 number. They say that texting costs 15c per message but it seems that is not true. From this site:


> The Speakout site says that a text message cost 15 cents to send but I got to wondering when my prepaid plan kept running out so quickly. So I started to monitor each text I sent. One cost $1.45, another 35 cents, the next 30 cents...
> After contacting Speakout they said ".. if your message is longer than 160 spaces (includes spaces, symbols and numbers) it will be broken into multiple messages and your account will be charged for each message."
> So, who knew that?! And why isn't that explained on the website?


I don't have a calling plan. I use Google Voice (aka Hangouts) to make free calls in Canada and USA when I have wifi access. (You need a US number to sign up for GV) For regular calls, I have a KnowRoaming SIM. 15c/min in USA and 18c/min in Canada (US$). It also has pay as you go or daily data plan that I switch on just when needed. KnowRoaming provides phone service in many parts of the world. No need for additional SIMs. After all available rebates, SIMs cost very little - Maybe $5-$10. KR will provide a Canadian number if needed for US$3/month (Canadian company but pricing in US$??)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

crgf1k said:


> There's a free app called Text Now that allows you to call and text over Wifi. It gives you a new phone number with a local area code and has voicemail. The people you are contacting don't need to have the app. I removed my sim card from my android phone and tried it out and it works well. Since I'm usually at home, I'm considering cancelling my cell phone plan. If I'm out for the day and expecting a call, I could stop in to a Tim Hortons parking lot now and then and jump on their wifi to check and see if there are any voicemails or texts.


You could also get a tablet data plan for your phone and then it would act like a phone wherever you are, not only on Wifi. At Fido it's $15/mo for 2GB of data, no contract.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I am not dropping my Koodo plan but I am migrating to pay as you go. Basic cost is $15 month (less 10 percent) and then $25. for 500 minutes to/from anywhere in Canada. Works for me. I want the convenience but don't use the phone that much-especially since it stays at home when we are out of country for 3-5 months a year.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Be careful with relying only on a VOIP service, especially one that gives you a free phone number. Some free WiFi spots block access to all VOIP services, as is the case with our local rec center. Also, depending on how good the WiFi connection is, you might find yourself very disappointed in the call quality.

I've tried all the different VOIP services over the years, and had TextNow for a while too. My wife and I kept our cell plans, as we have no home phone, and signed up for TextNow as a backup option. To my surprise, my wife called me on the app one day, only to get a different guy answer the phone. Turns out, I hadn't used TextNow for a period of time (probably 30 days), and they just gave my number away to someone else. I wasn't given any warning at all.

I like Fongo for a different reason. I have a company phone, and didn't want to carry 2 phones, or pay for a service I no longer needed, but I wanted to keep my old phone number. I paid $25 to transfer my number to Fongo, and now all of my calls gets automatically forwarded to my work phone. Text messages don't get forwarded, but it does show up in the Fongo app. That was money well spent, and Fongo has been good so far.

A VOIP app on your phone is also good for the very rare case, when a cell tower goes down, but your internet still works.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> I don't have a calling plan. I use Google Voice (aka Hangouts) to make free calls in Canada and USA when I have wifi access. (You need a US number to sign up for GV) For regular calls, I have a KnowRoaming SIM. 15c/min in USA and 18c/min in Canada (US$). It also has pay as you go or daily data plan that I switch on just when needed. KnowRoaming provides phone service in many parts of the world. No need for additional SIMs. After all available rebates, SIMs cost very little - Maybe $5-$10. KR will provide a Canadian number if needed for US$3/month (Canadian company but pricing in US$??)


Doesn't Knowroaming also offer free unlimited Whatsapp access? So if you didn't have data, you can still use Whatsapp.


----------



## crgf1k (Aug 8, 2015)

STech said:


> Be careful with relying only on a VOIP service, especially one that gives you a free phone number. Some free WiFi spots block access to all VOIP services, as is the case with our local rec center. Also, depending on how good the WiFi connection is, you might find yourself very disappointed in the call quality.
> 
> I've tried all the different VOIP services over the years, and had TextNow for a while too. My wife and I kept our cell plans, as we have no home phone, and signed up for TextNow as a backup option. To my surprise, my wife called me on the app one day, only to get a different guy answer the phone. Turns out, I hadn't used TextNow for a period of time (probably 30 days), and they just gave my number away to someone else. I wasn't given any warning at all.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try it out at different wifi locations, but if it doesn't work it's not a deal breaker. I can still send an email or maybe a text. I only started to use it at home because my Rogers cell signal is terrible in my house. My cell plan is really good with 5gb of data for $64/month...but free is better!


----------



## Karlhungus (Oct 4, 2013)

crgf1k said:


> I'll have to try it out at different wifi locations, but if it doesn't work it's not a deal breaker. I can still send an email or maybe a text. I only started to use it at home because my Rogers cell signal is terrible in my house. My cell plan is really good with 5gb of data for $64/month...but free is better!


Ive never understood why more people dont go with Wind/Freedom mobile. Its so cheap compared to everyone else.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Karlhungus said:


> Ive never understood why more people dont go with Wind/Freedom mobile. Its so cheap compared to everyone else.


One reason is because, unless something changed, you need to have a phone with a radio that will operate on certain frequency bands to go with Wind. That's one reason they always try to sell you a phone. My Motorola Droid 4, for example, doesn't support the freq. band that will work on Wind, so no can do.

Of course, one can always buy a phone from Wind.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Karlhungus said:


> Ive never understood why more people dont go with Wind/Freedom mobile. Its so cheap compared to everyone else.


Unless you live, work, and roam only in their limited "home" zone, then their plans become expensive very quickly, with bad reception and limited phones to boot. I had a lot of hope they'd kick the big 3 gouging carriers in the ***, but sadly I don't think that's going to be the case.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Ditto the unsupported frequency bands. My iPhone5 is incompatible with Wind.

I'm happy with CityPhone. Their rates are good and service is excellent, as they use the Rogers network.


----------



## Karlhungus (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah yes not living in the Wind zone makes sense. Although id be curious if you were on wifi at home and roamed everywhere else it might still be cheaper then the big 3. Also, just buy a phone from wind, they are cheap. The last 3 phones i got from wind were either free or $50


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> Doesn't Knowroaming also offer free unlimited Whatsapp access? So if you didn't have data, you can still use Whatsapp.


This is true, but those you want to talk to also need to have Whatsapp. There are some on RedFlagsDeals that get KnowRoaming just because of the free WhatsApp. I have never used it. The SIM costs $9.95. Then if you use a Promo code like GRAM024 and click to send a Twitter and Facebook message at time you order SIM, you get ~$15 in credits so SIM costs you -$5.00. Then you chat on Whatsapp to your hearts content at no cost. Not sure why K-R offer this!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

For those who do not already know, Petrocan has a pay-as-you-go mobile phone program that (like 7-11 Speakout) runs on Rogers' network. You can run a basic phone for about $100 per year or with data, from around $20 per month.

https://mobility.petro-canada.ca/(X...))/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

For the tin-foil-hat crowd, it is possible to do things with cash and vouchers as a walk-in to almost any station.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

gardner said:


> For those who do not already know, Petrocan has a pay-as-you-go mobile phone program that (like 7-11 Speakout) runs on Rogers' network. You can run a basic phone for about $100 per year or with data, from around $20 per month.
> 
> https://mobility.petro-canada.ca/(X...))/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> 
> For the tin-foil-hat crowd, it is possible to do things with cash and vouchers as a walk-in to almost any station.


Like Rogers, Petro-can only has 365 day expiry on the $100 refills. All other denominations are less. 
Speakout has $25, $35, $50, $100 All top-ups are valid for 365 days. 
Knowroaming has $25 top ups and they don't expire so long as you use phone once every 15 months.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Like Rogers, Petro-can only has 365 day expiry on the $100 refills. All other denominations are less.
> Speakout has $25, $35, $50, $100 All top-ups are valid for 365 days.
> Knowroaming has $25 top ups and they don't expire so long as you use phone once every 15 months.


Yeah, I have SpeakOut, its talk rate is $0.30 a minute anywhere in Canada, where Petro is $0.25 a minute local and $0.50 long distance in North America. 

SpeakOut Text outgoing is $0.15 where Petro is $0.10, so I guess its a question of what you do the most to see which is cheaper.

I agree that I like all top-ups with SpeakOut are 365 days, but with Petro the only 365 day top up is $100. This may not be an issue if you use your phone for more than emergencies.

ltr


----------



## lagagnon (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't say enough good things about Koodo's Prepaid $15/mo plan. Free unlimited texting anywhere (international also) and then 5 cents per minute Canada wide voice, which never expires. You can also by quite cheap data MB's, US text and US voice packages, all quite reasonable and never expire.

This plan is perfect for us as we quite rarely use voice minutes and even more rarely require data.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> This is true, but those you want to talk to also need to have Whatsapp. There are some on RedFlagsDeals that get KnowRoaming just because of the free WhatsApp. I have never used it. The SIM costs $9.95. Then if you use a Promo code like GRAM024 and click to send a Twitter and Facebook message at time you order SIM, you get ~$15 in credits so SIM costs you -$5.00. Then you chat on Whatsapp to your hearts content at no cost. Not sure why K-R offer this!


I was considering using KR when I travel and just use Whatsapp. Most of who I talk with have Whatsapp, so there isn'the a big loss as I would avoid telemarketers. The snag is it would be more convenient to have a dual sim phone in that case, i.e. switch to KR when traveling and switch to local sim when home.

It could be Whatsapp strategy to increase the user base.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> The snag is it would be more convenient to have a dual sim phone in that case, i.e. switch to KR when traveling and switch to local sim when home.


You don't need a dual sim phone. The K-R sim comes in two types. 

One is a stand alone sim. That is what I have and suits me because I use it in Canada as well. Others when travelling just swap sims.

For those with existing plans & sims, K-R have a STICKER sim. It is very thin and adheres to your existing sim. It knows when you cross a border and automatically switches then to K-R. The sticker version costs a bit more but also has more features. It's about $30, but if you use all the coupons & credits mentioned earlier its about $15, I think.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I have SpeakOut, its talk rate is $0.30 a minute anywhere in Canada, where Petro is $0.25 a minute local and $0.50 long distance in North America.


You are right about the 30c rate now being to anywhere in Canada. That is a change and I was wrong in my earlier post. My wife still has Speakout and in fact was just adding more airtime a minute ago. Another annoyance on Speakout, is the $1.25/month fee for 911 service that gets charged whether you use the phone or not. That eats up $15/yr of any airtime you buy. I had instances when I thought I still had airtime, but it had been eaten up by that fee 

K-R doesn't have that fee.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> You don't need a dual sim phone. The K-R sim comes in two types.
> 
> One is a stand alone sim. That is what I have and suits me because I use it in Canada as well. Others when travelling just swap sims.
> 
> For those with existing plans & sims, K-R have a STICKER sim. It is very thin and adheres to your existing sim. It knows when you cross a border and automatically switches then to K-R. The sticker version costs a bit more but also has more features. It's about $30, but if you use all the coupons & credits mentioned earlier its about $15, I think.


Yeah, I saw the sticker option, but there is some limitation or possibility that it may not work, so I was more drawn to the actual sim option.OTOH, it may be worth having a traveling phone that is fairly empty so I don't need to worry about border control.


----------



## Lost in Space 2 (Jun 28, 2016)

crgf1k said:


> There's a free app called Text Now that allows you to call and text over Wifi..


Another option if you want to keep your sim is whatsapp (just disable the FB connection when setting up). You can run it on the free wifi without an issue. Talk and text international at no cost. 

Oh one point if you're using a lot of free wifi I'd suggest setting up a VPN, it doesn't cost much and as an added bonus you can access US and UK streaming services. I use unotelly. Nomatic Matt had a good thread on this


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

> I am not dropping my Koodo plan but I am migrating to pay as you go. Basic cost is $15 month (less 10 percent) and then $25. for 500 minutes to/from anywhere in Canada. Works for me. I want the convenience but don't use the phone that much-especially since it stays at home when we are out of country for 3-5 months a year.


Another vote for Koodo Pre-paid. I have the $15 plan, which includes unlimited texting and then buy blocks of talk time and data (which I rarely use).


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> ... The snag is it would be more convenient to have a dual sim phone in that case, i.e. switch to KR when traveling and switch to local sim when home ... OTOH, it may be worth having a traveling phone that is fairly empty so I don't need to worry about border control.


With several places selling dual sim unlocked cell phones for $100 or less, it would seem there are several choices available (beyond the sticker sim).

Border control concerns - not so much. :rolleyes2:


Cheers


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> Yeah, I saw the sticker option, but there is some limitation or possibility that it may not work, so I was more drawn to the actual sim option.OTOH, it may be worth having a traveling phone that is fairly empty so I don't need to worry about border control.


The sim sticker was their original invention I believe and is still their main product. I am sure that technically they work fine. The stand alone Global SIM is more simple but is missing some features. For example, I don't think it allows for texting, even although that is not mentioned in their comparison here. 
Having a separate phone with the separate sim is a good idea. That is what I have and it works equally well both in Canada and elsewhere. Except when I tried texting which was hit or miss! I mostly use phone on wifi and Hangouts anyway, but occasionally turn on and use data.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

I've tested TextNow in US via Sprint's CDMA network. I've purchased it with a Samsung Galaxy S4 (the 3 band / T version) and I was using that unlimited monthly voice service (don't recall the price), which allowed you to use it without wifi obviously,. Anyways, the service sucked, because sometimes the VOIP data payload / overlay sometime would end up being classified as CDMA Internet data that was not subject to the normal, voice-allocated kind of thing. Also sometimes, the phone was not ringing.

I've cancelled the service and just kept the phone. Reflashed it with standard Sprint CDMA firmware and I'm using it with another, pay-as-you-go MVNO Sprint-compatible operator (i.e. tello). The annoying thing was that you were forced to be billed for 1 month worth of "TextNow voice service" even if you cancelled the very same day you received the package.

Anyways, TextNow == crap, at least in USA.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Border control concerns - not so much. :rolleyes2:


Hmm, I'm not that keen on being pulled randomly and have a stranger go through my e-mails for "security" concerns.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> The sim sticker was their original invention I believe and is still their main product. I am sure that technically they work fine. The stand alone Global SIM is more simple but is missing some features. For example, I don't think it allows for texting, even although that is not mentioned in their comparison here.


I think the part that turned me off the sticker was the limitation of not being able to use a cut SIM card, which I took to mean a SIM card that I cut from the normal size to a microsize. Maybe I misunderstood. If I was using the Whatsapp app as my main method of communication, I guess that the texting isn't an issue. The phone would essentially be a Whatsapp phone.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> I think the part that turned me off the sticker was the limitation of not being able to use a cut SIM card, which I took to mean a SIM card that I cut from the normal size to a microsize. Maybe I misunderstood. If I was using the Whatsapp app as my main method of communication, I guess that the texting isn't an issue. The phone would essentially be a Whatsapp phone.


I have not used a sticker, but it seems it will work with micro sims:

https://support.knowroaming.com/sup...nowroaming-sim-sticker-to-your-sim-card-video

They say that the sim cannot be re-applied if you change SIMS. I think I read where someone had done that, but probably better to just cut a deal with K-R and get a new one. Sounds like the stand alone SIM will work for you.


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG this is great! textnow installed! Solves my problem from my other thread with having poor reception at home :-O Crystal clear, it's like having a landline again

Matt


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I do prepaid with Petro-Canada Mobility, 25 cents per minute and it works on the Rogers network. For me only using the phone a few times per week it works out nicely.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

awesomeame said:


> OMG this is great! textnow installed! Solves my problem from my other thread with having poor reception at home :-O Crystal clear, it's like having a landline again
> 
> Matt


Not available in Canada?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there anyone else in here like me...NEVER OWNED A CELLPHONE???
How much you reckon I've saved in monthly cellphone bills since they became mainstream???


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Is there anyone else in here like me...NEVER OWNED A CELLPHONE???
> How much you reckon I've saved in monthly cellphone bills since they became mainstream???


Well, it cost me $1.25 a month for 911 coverage, and then about 1 phone call every few months, and maybe 2 texts a year, so I would say you save about $4.

I use my smart phone all the time as basically a small portable tablet computer. It's unbelievable how useful it is.

If I need internet away from home, there's a ton of places that have free Wi-Fi, so no charge there.

If I get lost or need directions, then map programs use GPS, which is free.

The phone/text stuff will be priceless if I have an emergency though.

ltr


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Cut my cell bill in half so far. Switched from monthy unlimited Canada $35. plan to pay as you go. 

Not much useage so now I pay $13. month plus usage. Paid $25. for 500 minutes anytime, anywhere in Canada.

The other bonus...we travel 4-5 months a year and we do not bring our cell phones with us. I believe that annual cost will now be about 35 percent of what it used to be.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> Is there anyone else in here like me...NEVER OWNED A CELLPHONE???
> How much you reckon I've saved in monthly cellphone bills since they became mainstream???


Lets say 6 years of savings on not having a smart phone @ 70/month + another 12 years of not having a plain cell @ 40/month?

Around $10,800.

It sounds like a lot, but honestly I use my phone more than I use my computer and video game systems combined now. Heck sometimes I watch more tv on it, then I do on my actual tvs.


----------



## crgf1k (Aug 8, 2015)

OP here. Just thought I should provide an update. I dropped the cell plan 3.5 months ago and have been using TextNow exclusively for free. I carry my Android phone around with me so if I'm somewhere with wifi, I can still use internet or textnow. I keep an old Android phone at home connected to Wifi so I never miss a text or phone call when I'm gone. The voice mail works fine, you just click on the missed call, and if a message was left, you click on it. In the rare case that I talk to someone on the phone, sometimes they complain that I'm breaking up, but hey it's free. When I gave up my plan I felt like I was doing something radical and crazy, but like so many other things I've given up to retire early, I don't even give it a second thought now.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

CalgaryPotato said:


> Lets say 6 years of savings on not having a smart phone @ 70/month + another 12 years of not having a plain cell @ 40/month?
> 
> Around $10,800.
> .


sweet!!!!


----------

